# Can I Feed Them Unthreshed Rye Seed?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Last month I purchased a 50 pound bag of rye seed from a feed store with the intention of spouting it for fodder. I had already had a lot of success with a 1 pound bag of rye I got from a nursery, so I was really surprised when my new rye seed simply molded but never sprouted. After a lot of investigation it appears what I was sold is unthreshed/unwinnowed rye grain seed. The store (located over 2 1/2 hour drive away) graciously refunded my money but I am stuck with 49+ pounds of unwinnowed rye grain. I am wondering if it would be okay to feed it to my goats. I have 2 pregnant does and 3 wethers (ages 8 months and 6 months) who I am currently feeding Purina Goat Natural daily.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not feed it to the goats.


----------

